# recycling styrofoam



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard about grinding those styro packing blocks and using the beads for insulating walls?

It looks like a grinder would separate the beads well enough that it could be blown into wall cavities. I think the grinder would look like one of those hand crank nut grinders but with a motor.

This sounds like a cheap and effective way to insulate a home and keep the blocks out of the landfill.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

fire problem?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It would definitely burn but I would think spray foam or fitted foam would too.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Any time I have handled that stuff *static* electricity is an absolute pain.

I can well imagine that would be so if you were to try to "grind it up".

If some how you can get it into a "cavity" and then "seal up" that cavity then burning should not be an issue.

Just don't invite the building inspector to look see.......


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Grind it slow. Friction heat builds up easly. Once melted in your grinder it referts back to plastic polystrene which requires chipping out once cooled. Worst than concrete. I know because i used to work on the machines that make it and reclaim it. 

Fire hazard yes. Once it gets started burning it very hard to put out. Its a petroluem by product.


Ky-Jeeper


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Chickens like to eat it....


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> Grind it slow. Friction heat builds up easly. Once melted in your grinder it referts back to plastic polystrene which requires chipping out once cooled. Worst than concrete. I know because i used to work on the machines that make it and reclaim it.
> 
> Fire hazard yes. Once it gets started burning it very hard to put out. Its a petroluem by product.
> 
> ...


Good tip on breaking it apart slowly.


----------



## Robb40 (Oct 3, 2013)

I think the fire hazard would be a big problem in most walls. Foams made for insulating homes contains a fire retardant chemical and foam that is pumped in and hardens leaves no air gaps. So as long as it is covered, it doesn't burn easily. 

I have heard of ground up foam being mixed with concrete and used to make insulated blocks. But, I think the way they grind up foam to recycle it in industry is to inject liquid nitrogen in the machine that grinds it. It makes the foam brittle so it breaks up more easily and keeps it from melting and sticking to the equipment. Then there's that constant static problem. They must use negative ion generators to keep the ground foam manageable. Otherwise it would stick to everything.

If you are laying a concrete slab, you could use pieces of foam under it to add insulation and reduce heat loss.


----------

